# The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 1, 2020)

For anyone who's a Jim Henson fan or a fan of Henson's classic 1982 fantasy, this one is a delight of a series that easily surpasses the movie.

It expands upon the world of Thra and it's history even how Skektek the skeksis lost his eye to the rebellion of gelflings against Skeksis. It's a grand epic series that uses animatronics,  puppetry, CGI and sets as it's old fashion filmmaking done right for the new age. 

I've been a fan of the movie since i was 4 for 34 years even enjoyed the graphic novels and this one delivers the goods even emotion, soul, nice writing and action too even being true to the dark crystal mythology.

This and Blade Runner 2049 and Cobra Kai are the only 80s  movies revivals done right unlike halfassed soulless moneygrab garbage like Robocop 2014, Ghostbusters 2016, Elm Street 2010 etc. as those were done by people who never cared about the material and were done for paychecks and only to cash in on a well known property. That's not the case with DC AOR, Blade runner 2049 and Cobra Kai as they are passion projects done with actual respect/love for the material and expands upon the mythology of those.

I hope for season 2 featuring the Garthim wars.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 3, 2020)

Yeah I am hoping that Netflix commissions a second series of the Dark Crystal.

I have actually based my fursona off the scroll keeper as I found the Skeksis more interesting that most of the other characters.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 3, 2020)

I had nostalgia fixes throughout watching this. So good!


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 3, 2020)

One of my favorite Netflix series.

I watched the original Dark Crystal (The 80s one) and this one is super different and the plot is amazing.

I can't wait for another season if there is one.


----------



## OffBased (Mar 6, 2020)

I saw about half of the first before I had to stop. Everything looks gorgeous and I love all the lore they added from what I saw, but the puppetry is hard for me to get past. I'm amazed by how much character and range of motion the puppeteers get from the puppets, but you still have to suspend your disbelief _a lot. _I couldn't take my focus off of them. 

I hope it gets another season anyway. For now, I'll just be enjoying the Power of the Dark Crystal graphic novels.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 6, 2020)

OffBased said:


> I saw about half of the first before I had to stop. Everything looks gorgeous and I love all the lore they added from what I saw, but the puppetry is hard for me to get past. I'm amazed by how much character and range of motion the puppeteers get from the puppets, but you still have to suspend your disbelief _a lot. _I couldn't take my focus off of them.
> 
> I hope it gets another season anyway. For now, I'll just be enjoying the Power of the Dark Crystal graphic novels.


What makes puppetry different than animation? and why is puppetry an underappreciated artform besides animation?

And how do you feel about the puppetry in the original film, Labyrinth, Dinosaurs etc.?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 6, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> I have actually based my fursona off the scroll keeper as I found the Skeksis more interesting that most of the other characters.


Villains usually are. Sadly, Netflix likes to cancel shows we like in favor of new seasons of Big Mouth, so I won't hold my breath


----------



## OffBased (Mar 6, 2020)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> What makes puppetry different than animation? and why is puppetry an underappreciated artform besides animation?
> 
> And how do you feel about the puppetry in the original film, Labyrinth, Dinosaurs etc.?


Sorry, I didn't explain myself that much.
It's still animation. But I look at puppets and I can't only think of them as the character they're supposed to represent, but as real objects in the real world. I get the same feeling watching those films you mentioned. I don't feel the same watching traditional animation or CGI or even stop motion.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 6, 2020)

OffBased said:


> Sorry, I didn't explain myself that much.
> It's still animation. But I look at puppets and I can't only think of them as the character they're supposed to represent, but as real objects in the real world. I get the same feeling watching those films you mentioned. I don't feel the same watching traditional animation or CGI or even stop motion.


What about Mocap like in Avatar?


----------

